# Muay Thai Roundhouse kick?



## Nightingale (Sep 18, 2003)

I keep hearing people talking about the "Muai Thai roundhouse"  what makes this kick different from other roundhouse kicks (ie, TKD roundhouse or kenpo roundhouse)?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know the mechanics of a kempo roundhouse, but the difference IN MY OPINION of a Muay Thai round vs a TKD round is the power and hip motion. The Thai round is meant to blast through the opponent with the shin, generally generating power by whole body motion centered at the hips. I used to explain the kick by saying that if you slowed it down the kick should have your hips turned so far over that you could see you butt over you shoulder if you look down. From my very limited knowledge of TKD kicks, they seem to be more snappy and tightly controlled. The Thai kick is more like swinging a baseball bat. There is little worry about the telegraphic nature of the kick. I'm sure someone who dedicates more time to this art would have more to say.


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *I keep hearing people talking about the "Muai Thai roundhouse"  what makes this kick different from other roundhouse kicks (ie, TKD roundhouse or kenpo roundhouse)? *



Well, there are a few things.  First, many of the arts, such as TKD or Kenpo are hitting with the instep rather than the shin.  Second, those arts do more of a snappy type of kick.  Third, the MT guys are putting more of their hip into the kick as well as driving forward and through the target.

Mike


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I don't know the mechanics of a kempo roundhouse, but the difference IN MY OPINION of a Muay Thai round vs a TKD round is the power and hip motion. The Thai round is meant to blast through the opponent with the shin, generally generating power by whole body motion centered at the hips. I used to explain the kick by saying that if you slowed it down the kick should have your hips turned so far over that you could see you butt over you shoulder if you look down. From my very limited knowledge of TKD kicks, they seem to be more snappy and tightly controlled. The Thai kick is more like swinging a baseball bat. There is little worry about the telegraphic nature of the kick. I'm sure someone who dedicates more time to this art would have more to say. *



Good analogy of the kick! 

Mike


----------



## KumaSan (Sep 25, 2003)

There's a whole thread about it here.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 26, 2003)

Here's a pic of me doing the Thai roundkick:

http://www.honourtkd.com/images/SorVorapinMuayThai/FrameSet.htm

Note I'm a little closer than a roundkick with the instep as I'm using my shin as the striking tool.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

